# Dudes... I am sooo ready



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

2nd year Bow hunting and 2nd year on new lease. I have been shooting almost daily (PSC) and very comfortable out to 40yds. Lots of deer in my area and i am ready for my 1st bow kill.

I messed up 3 chances last year with rookie mistakes. I am hopefull and confident this year. I hung several tree stands, plus my climber and have deer moving in those areas... I cant wait

Good luck this weekend fellas!!! woohoo


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Man....your not kidding...Was at my folks house this last weekend and there were 7 does playing in the field about 500 yards away. I wacthed them for about an hour. Hunting Rocksprings opening weekend and might have room for one more Bow hunter. We are heading out early Froday morning and coming back Sunday.
Good luck to all


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm ready too! My uncle called and told me there were deer every where. We have game cam pics of some monsters too. I'm all recurve this year. I'll need all the luck I can get. lol. 
Good luck to y'all.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Me too. Come on Friday!!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Had to run up to the lease today and re-seal the roof on the RV before the rain hits this weekend. Got a front coming in this weekend and some cool air behind it. i am staying through teu or wed and get some of that.

tick... tick... tick


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm excited about this season. I was all hyped up for friday evening hunt then realized opening is Sat Morn---Dang


----------



## Robert Stuart (May 23, 2011)

Good luck!

I am after my first big trophy kill.

I am going after a big frames deer should go right at 160" mark be my biggest deer to date.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Robert Stuart said:


> Good luck!
> 
> I am after my first big trophy kill.
> 
> I am going after a big frames deer should go right at 160" mark be my biggest deer to date.


I hope ya get em. post some pics if you do. Good luck!!


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Pse was my first bow and then when we got our stimulus checks I went and bought the DXT by Matthews. My first hunt with the PSE I shot a doe and hit her in the back of the neck in the spine she stood up on her hind legs and then fell over dead. Very exciting.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah I'm with y'all, this is my first year with a bow and I am pumped up. I have had some big deer coming into my feeders like clock work, hopefully they continue with the pattern Sat. morning. Good luck everybody, and can't wait to see the pics start rolling in.:cheers:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

**** chaser said:


> Had to run up to the lease today and re-seal the roof on the RV before the rain hits this weekend. Got a front coming in this weekend and some cool air behind it. i am staying through teu or wed and get some of that.
> 
> tick... tick... tick


I have PTO until wednesday..........:brew:


----------



## mike1215 (Jul 16, 2013)

I right there with you man!! I'm giddy as all get out! Thank God its supposed to cool down a few degrees! Got some nice bucks on my cams....sumthins getting stuck on Saturday......then lots of beers!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Was getting a little excited. Then two days ago a limb on the bow started to splinter. Just got off the phone with the shop and its gonna be around 2 weeks. Time to break out my OLD bow and see how it shoots. Might just have to steal my buddies bow until mine gets ready.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hope everyone has a good opening. If one of the good bucks that are showing on my bow blind cam steps out I'm sure going to stick it.

TH


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I most likely will be sticking pigs from the pics I have seen. Will check the cams on friday and see what else if anything has been coming by. Pigs will be fun too though.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> I most likely will be sticking pigs from the pics I have seen. Will check the cams on friday and see what else if anything has been coming by. Pigs will be fun too though.


Josh you have an open invite if you want to come hunt my lease. We only have 1 or 2 other bow hunters and i have severals stands you can hunt.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

**** chaser said:


> Josh you have an open invite if you want to come hunt my lease. We only have 1 or 2 other bow hunters and i have severals stands you can hunt.


If I dont see any deer I may take you up on that.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Goign to miss opening weekend due to poor scheduling on my part but next weekend I am taking a three day weekend and going to take my daughter on her first bow hunt. Can not wait.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I still laugh at how you can't type **** chasers name. lol. **** chaser,**** chaser, **** chaser. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> I still laugh at how you can't type **** chasers name. lol. **** chaser,**** chaser, **** chaser. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


LOL


----------



## Green Guppy (Sep 23, 2009)

Yea I went Sante Fe Archery today and had them guys help me sight my bow in and get my peep sight right. Shot on their AC range for about an hour and I'm dead on so if something does walk out there will be blood shed.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Well it looks like that front has weakend. But next weekend looks better. still should be good this weekend.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Green Guppy said:


> Yea I went Sante Fe Archery today and had them guys help me sight my bow in and get my peep sight right. Shot on their AC range for about an hour and I'm dead on so if something does walk out there will be blood shed.


You haven't shot at all before today?? Hopefully your procrastination does not bite u in the *****.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

We Gone


----------

